# Remove Hood Strut



## villarroelfamily (Apr 28, 2009)

seems my hood strut failed. has you can see from the first pic, i am using a garden tool.
mkiv jetta vr6 glx 2.8l
anyways, i have the part number for the strut already, thanks partlinks24.com. 1j0-823-359-d
$35.20 from 1st VW parts. but i dont see how i can remove the strut from the car frame. please see pictures. i see the nut that needs to be removed which is attached to the hood, but i dont see a place or nut to remove from the bottom.
any ideas? i dont think i have to remove the plate that is welded right?









































_Modified by villarroelfamily at 2:56 PM 10-28-2009_

_Modified by villarroelfamily at 2:57 PM 10-28-2009_


_Modified by villarroelfamily at 3:02 PM 10-28-2009_


----------



## jetta the hut (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Remove Hood Strut (villarroelfamily)*

there is a metal band that goes around the ends that is about a 1/4 of an inch wide. if you take a flat head screw driver and pry it off the strut should come off.


----------



## villarroelfamily (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Remove Hood Strut (jetta the hut)*

you mean this band?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Remove Hood Strut (villarroelfamily)*

Yes, that band... Wear eye protection! IIRC, they fly pretty good when you get them off...


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Remove Hood Strut (where_2)*

You don't even have to take it totally off...just lift it a little and pull the strut away..saves your eyes!


----------

